# Sheraton Vistana Resort versus Orange Lake Country Club



## Riggo (Sep 23, 2007)

At which of the two behemoth resorts would be the best to stay - Sheraton Vistana Resort or Orange Lake Country Club? I will be traveling as a family of 6(2 adults and 4 teenagers) in April 2008.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 23, 2007)

Depends which phase you get booked in.  Both have areas that are better than others.


----------



## timetraveler (Sep 23, 2007)

Can't give an opinion on Vistana.  I've never stayed there.  But OL has just about every amenity a teenager could want on vacation.  Jet ski's, tubing, water skiing, River Island, basketball courts, raquet ball courts, live music, arcades, etc.


----------



## elaine (Sep 23, 2007)

*stayed at both several times*

with teens, I might pick OLCC b/c I think there is more to do at the resort for them.  The only section of Vistana I would not take is Courts.  We have stayed in Spas (older section) and found it fine.  I think at OLCC, even the older units are getting a complete rehab.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 23, 2007)

Units at both are about the same in age on average, both are undergoing renovations, both have plenty of on site activities if you want to use them. The biggest difference IMO is the location. Vistana wins that hands down as you are much closer to real (vs the on site type) restaurants, stores and the parks.  The traffic on 192 can really be a drag and OLCC is way out on 192.


----------



## timetraveler (Sep 23, 2007)

OL is close to every major restaurant chain you can think of.  And then some very good local ones as well.  If you can't find something to eat on Hwy 192....you have real issues!   

As far as close to the mouse....OL is as close as Vistana is.  OL actually borders disney.

Vistana is closer to the old part of downtown disney...whereas OL is closer to Animal Kingdom, Magic Kingdom and MGM.


----------



## borntotravel (Sep 23, 2007)

I have stayed at both locations (I'm an owner at OLCC).  At Orange Lake there is much, much more for teenagers to do, go to the website at olcc.com.  They have just added the new River Island section which sounds wonderful (haven't been there since it's been finished).  This section has more pools, lazy river, arcade, etc., etc.  That is the newest section.  

A couple of years ago, I exchanged into a one bedroom at Vistana Resorts.  Based on reviews, I requested the section everyone said was one of the two best (I don't remember the name).  We hated it, it was tiny, old, dirty and dingy.  The resort itself looked nice as far as the outside of the buiding and the grounds, but I wasn't impressed.  They have swimming pools, mini golf (not great), bicycle rentals, and a few other things.  My teenager didn't like it there, much more to do at Orange Lake.

If you are exchanging through RCI there are two sections to exchange in to - River Island (rare to get an exchange because they are brand new) and then West Village.  West Village would include the original West Village, North Village and East Village.  We own a two br the North Village (although we have never been in our own unit, because we bank it and go a different time of the year).  My husband is taking his golf buddies there next week, we traded for a THREE bedroom (which is what we stayed in last time and loved it).  I called them a few weeks ago to find out what unit they are in and they weren't assigned yet.  They asked my preference and I told them I wanted a newer renovated unit as high up as they could get us (preferably the 8th floor).  When they get back, I'll let you know how it worked out.

OLCC is out on 192, but it's not that far out to be inconvenient (even with traffic).  There is a Publix supermarket right outside the entrance (that's handy).

You'll find that there are people that LOVE OLCC and there are people that hate OLCC.  Most people seem to like Vistana Resort, but I will never go back there.  I guess that just goes to show you that even the best resorts have a bad unit here and there.

I'm sure there will be people disagreeing, but to me it would be Orange Lake hands down!


----------



## Jimster (Sep 23, 2007)

*OLCC*

I have stayed at both and I'm sure the teenagers would love it.  BTW If you want about 200 more responses use the search function because this has been discussed MANY MANY times on here.


----------



## Detailor (Sep 23, 2007)

I think that the amenities at either would probably suit your teens, though OLCC has a broader range of teen-oriented activities. 
However, you might want to think about location as well.  As others have noted, OLCC is located fairly conveniently to Disney parks but a bit more isolated from other Orlando area attractions.  Vistana is more centrally located - also close to Disney parks and really close to Downtown Disney, but not far from Sea World or Universal either and there are lots of restaurants and shopping in the general area.

Dick Taylor


----------



## Riggo (Sep 24, 2007)

*Easier Trade?*

What would be the easier trade - Vistana Resort or OLCC?


----------



## Mel (Sep 26, 2007)

Riggo said:


> What would be the easier trade - Vistana Resort or OLCC?



They should be pretty even.  It all depends on what RCI has on deposit.  I don't know about Vistana, but Orange Lake allows owners to deposit units as long as you are current with fees - they don't require you to pay ahead, so many 2008 weeks should already be in the system (owners are encouraged to deposit 1 year out or more), but many are already taken by owners exchanging back in.

Right now, OLCC has late April check-in available in a West Village 2BR unit, I don't see any Vistana units available in April right now.  If you are looking for a school vacation week, you may have difficulty finding what you want - you may need to expand your options to consider a few other resorts.


----------



## Riggo (Sep 26, 2007)

Good Points. I am searching for April 19 or 20 in several Orlando/Kissimmee resorts, but not having a lot of luck with a very good trader.


----------

